# Cooking class attire?



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm attending a cooking class this Saturday at a top restaurant in the New Orleans area. I've spent time in restaurant kitchens but I'm wondering your thoughts on my attire. I'm considering a pair of beater khakis, rubber souled bluchers and a beater ocbd. Any thoughts? We will be in the back garden, then cooking several meals and then sitting down to eat.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

No reason why you shouldn't rock your style just because you are going to be in the kitchen. I assume they will provide aprons. I would definitely have my sleeves free to be rolled up if necessary, i.e. no long sleeved sweaters, but a sweater vest could certainly be added for some color.


----------



## JohnRov (Sep 3, 2008)

I think you'll be fine. Restaurant kitchens can be very hot, wear something appropriate.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Maybe I should emulate this guy


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh...you mean attire for when you're taking a cooking class. I thought you meant attire for the "cooking class" i.e. the kitchen and scullery staff :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## logicalfrank (Oct 16, 2008)

The traditional outfit is the checkered pants and double breasted white jacket, which is what I see most culinary students around here wearing. Given that it sounds like you're just taking this for fun and don't plan to make a career out of it, I'd just wear something you like that you don't mind getting food on.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Depending on what's in your closet, I'd reach for something that's beater enough that you won't cry if it gets ruined, but nice enough that you won't look like you came dressed for a food fight.


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

Don't forget an apron:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I think your selection is just about perfect, but I'd swap the bluchers for a pair of Bean hunting mocs if you have them. They're a little easier on the feet for standing and can be easily cleaned of grease.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Larsd4 said:


> I think your selection is just about perfect, but I'd swap the bluchers for a pair of Bean hunting mocs if you have them. They're a little easier on the feet for standing and can be easily cleaned of grease.


Yes, but they can also be slippery on smooth, wet surfaces. They're really best worn outdoors.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

clemsontiger said:


> Maybe I should emulate this guy


My thoughts exactly!

Brian


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Oh...you mean attire for when you're taking a cooking class. I thought you meant attire for the "cooking class" i.e. the kitchen and scullery staff :icon_smile_wink:


I've always heard them termed the "serving class."


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

clemsontiger said:


> Maybe I should emulate this guy


I don't think I'd ever try to emulate that guy.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

nolan50410 said:


> I don't think I'd ever try to emulate that guy.


I like him. It's Christopher Kimball who is a food columnist for the NY Daily News, editor of Cooks Illustrated, and host of a tv show on PBS.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I have to ask and be the voice of reason, why do you care? Does it really matter? 

You know the answer, you answered your own question... 

Part of traditional dressing is just going w/ what you know is right and not second-guessing every option. It should be ingrained in your blood. Just throw it on and go...


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

clemsontiger said:


> I'm attending a cooking class this Saturday at a top restaurant in the New Orleans area. I've spent time in restaurant kitchens but I'm wondering your thoughts on my attire. I'm considering a pair of beater khakis, rubber souled bluchers and a beater ocbd. Any thoughts? We will be in the back garden, then cooking several meals and then sitting down to eat.


 clemsontiger:

Sounds perfect!

And don't forget to post the best recipes on the *Food, Drink and Travel* FORUM


----------



## lefthand (Jan 1, 2008)

As stated above, beater OCBD, khakis and mocs or boat shoes should be just fine.

[hijack]By chance, did you take the cooking class that is offered by New Orleans Cooking Experience? I only ask because I bought a weekend cooking package for my wife as a present for her birthday in 2007 and was curious to know your thoughts from the endeavor.

Shortly after her 2007 birthday, we re-located to Tupelo, MS and she enrolled in graduate school at Ole Miss. It has now been exactly one year to the day and there has been scarce opportunity to redeem her gift certificate to date. However, we are currently trying to organize a weekend trip down to NO during the upcoming holidays and are hoping that this trip / diversion will be worthwhile.[/hijack]

Thanks,

Lance


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Update:

The cooking class was a little different than I expected, instead of participating in a kitchen, we sat in a square horseshoe configuration and watched the chef (Randy Lewis of La Provence) prepare dishes. He welcomed us up at any time to look, or participate, which I did. I wore a blue OCBD, khakis and boat shoes. I may dress up a little more next time and throw on a bow tie. 

I plan to throw in some of the recipes on the Food, Drink and Travel Forum.

lefthand,

I haven't had any experience with NO Cooking Experience. If y'all make it, let me know how it went.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Did you get to eat anything?


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Chef's whites withiut doubt.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Did you get to eat anything?


We got to eat the three courses we learned how to prepare. While we were learning, the kitchen was preparing each course.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Wish me luck. My wife signed us up for a cooking class tonight. Now, what to wear, what to wear.....


----------

